
Functional Secret Santa - yurifrl
https://github.com/yurifrl/secret-santa
======
seisvelas
I read the description and README and I still don't understand what this does.
Send text messages to your friends with their Secret Santa. So is their Secret
Santa like a username or something? What am I not understanding?

